# kernel version 4 issue with Areca SAS controller card

## adsrc

Hello,

I have been using an Areca 1223-8i SAS RAID controller card for about two years under Gentoo.  It has and continues to work fine with any version 3 Gentoo Linux kernel.  I am currently running on 3.17.8-r1.  The system comes up fine on both 4.0.5 and 4.0.9 kernels, however, the system drives become unable to be accessed after about 15 or more minutes.  Here is what is being produced from dmesg:

[ 6592.008397] arcmsr0: abort device command of scsi id = 0 lun = 0

[ 6594.638062] arcmsr0: abort device command of scsi id = 0 lun = 0

[ 6597.270738] arcmsr0: abort device command of scsi id = 0 lun = 0

[ 6599.903412] arcmsr: executing bus reset eh.....num_resets = 0, num_aborts = 3 

[ 6621.976166] arcmsr0: wait 'abort all outstanding command' timeout

[ 6621.976174] arcmsr0: executing hw bus reset .....

[ 6635.018554] arcmsr0: wait 'get adapter firmware                      miscellaneous data' timeout 

[ 6657.059052] arcmsr0: wait 'start adapter background                          rebulid' timeout 

[ 6657.080082] arcmsr: scsi bus reset eh returns with success

[ 6698.188377] arcmsr0: abort device command of scsi id = 0 lun = 1

[ 6700.818041] arcmsr0: abort device command of scsi id = 0 lun = 0

[ 6703.447706] arcmsr0: abort device command of scsi id = 0 lun = 0

[ 6706.077371] arcmsr0: abort device command of scsi id = 0 lun = 0

[ 6708.707034] arcmsr0: abort device command of scsi id = 0 lun = 0

[ 6711.336716] arcmsr: executing bus reset eh.....num_resets = 1, num_aborts = 8 

[ 6733.370405] arcmsr0: wait 'abort all outstanding command' timeout

[ 6733.370412] arcmsr0: executing hw bus reset .....

[ 6746.412794] arcmsr0: wait 'get adapter firmware                      miscellaneous data' timeout 

[ 6768.452304] arcmsr0: wait 'start adapter background                          rebulid' timeout 

[ 6768.473339] arcmsr: scsi bus reset eh returns with success

[ 6809.319257] arcmsr0: abort device command of scsi id = 0 lun = 0

[ 6811.949922] arcmsr0: abort device command of scsi id = 0 lun = 0

[ 6814.579587] arcmsr0: abort device command of scsi id = 0 lun = 0

[ 6817.210254] arcmsr0: abort device command of scsi id = 0 lun = 0

[ 6819.839919] arcmsr0: abort device command of scsi id = 0 lun = 1

[ 6822.469599] arcmsr: executing bus reset eh.....num_resets = 2, num_aborts = 13 

[ 6844.504289] arcmsr0: wait 'abort all outstanding command' timeout

[ 6844.504297] arcmsr0: executing hw bus reset .....

[ 6857.547681] arcmsr0: wait 'get adapter firmware                      miscellaneous data' timeout 

[ 6879.588184] arcmsr0: wait 'start adapter background                          rebulid' timeout 

[ 6879.609214] arcmsr: scsi bus reset eh returns with success

[ 6920.514225] arcmsr0: abort device command of scsi id = 0 lun = 0

[ 6923.145892] arcmsr0: abort device command of scsi id = 0 lun = 0

[ 6925.775557] arcmsr0: abort device command of scsi id = 0 lun = 0

[ 6928.406223] arcmsr0: abort device command of scsi id = 0 lun = 0

[ 6931.035890] arcmsr0: abort device command of scsi id = 0 lun = 1

[ 6933.665570] arcmsr: executing bus reset eh.....num_resets = 3, num_aborts = 18 

[ 6955.702263] arcmsr0: wait 'abort all outstanding command' timeout

[ 6955.702270] arcmsr0: executing hw bus reset .....

[ 6968.744672] arcmsr0: wait 'get adapter firmware                      miscellaneous data' timeout 

[ 6990.782153] arcmsr0: wait 'start adapter background                          rebulid' timeout 

[ 6990.803183] arcmsr: scsi bus reset eh returns with success

[ 7031.709194] arcmsr0: abort device command of scsi id = 0 lun = 0

[ 7034.338859] arcmsr0: abort device command of scsi id = 0 lun = 0

[ 7036.968525] arcmsr0: abort device command of scsi id = 0 lun = 0

[ 7039.598189] arcmsr0: abort device command of scsi id = 0 lun = 0

[ 7042.227862] arcmsr0: abort device command of scsi id = 0 lun = 1

[ 7044.857534] arcmsr: executing bus reset eh.....num_resets = 4, num_aborts = 23

I've included the times so you can see how long the system was up before the problem began to occur.  Any ideas on why this is occurring, how to fix it, and/or how to further diagnose this issue would be greatly appreciated as I am currently at a loss.

Thanks,

Aaron.

----------

## krinn

```
[ 6635.018554] arcmsr0: wait 'get adapter firmware miscellaneous data' timeout 
```

As none answer...

I don't use myself that driver, but it look for a firmware there, are you sure you have it?

----------

